# † حكمــــــــة  ابيجايـــــــل †



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2010)

*كتاب خبرات في الحياة للبابا شنودة الثالث

**:download:*


*  حكمة  ابيجايل *

*    ان كان لابد من توبيخ البعض او توجيهه فأننا نحتاج فى ذلك الى الروح الذى تكلمت به ابيجايل مع داود...*

*    حيث خلطت التوبيخ غير المباشر بالتقدير والاحترام وبالمديح الواضح الذى فتح قلبه لها (1صم25: 18- 33).*

*    وكل ما ارادت ان تقوله، قالته، ولكن فى تواضع شديد دون ان تجرح شعور داود. هكذا استحقت ان يقول لها "مباركة انت، ومبارك هو عقلك"...*
​
*م ن ق و ل*

​


----------



## النهيسى (9 مايو 2010)

خلطت التوبيخ غير المباشر بالتقدير والاحترام وبالمديح الواضح الذى فتح قلبه لها (1صم25: 18- 33).


شكرا ليكم موضوع جميل جدااااا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## tamav maria (9 مايو 2010)

شوفتك فى وسط الموج بتمديلى ايدك
اتارى عينك علىّ عايز تنجينى

انا جاى ليك خاضع وساجد بين ايديك
الليلة بفتح قلبى ليك
ومن النهاردة كُلى ليك انا كُلى ليك


انا كنت فاكر يارب ان انت ناسينى

ابوتربو 
انا مش هااقول لك 
شكرا علي الموضوع 
ولكن هااقول لك شكرا
علي التوقيع 
اكثر من رااااااااااااااائع


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> خلطت التوبيخ غير المباشر بالتقدير والاحترام وبالمديح الواضح الذى فتح قلبه لها (1صم25: 18- 33).
> 
> 
> شكرا ليكم موضوع جميل جدااااا
> ...


أشكركم أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> شوفتك فى وسط الموج بتمديلى ايدك
> اتارى عينك علىّ عايز تنجينى
> 
> انا جاى ليك خاضع وساجد بين ايديك
> ...


ربنا يخليكى أستاذتى ... دى كلمات لترنيمة إسمها جاى ليك للمرنمة ايرينى ابو جابر...
ترنيمة مُعزية جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ.
أشكر حضرتك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الحكمه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أغسطس 2012)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شكرا على الحكمه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

